# setDefaultAuthenticator liefert AccessControlException



## aze (22. Mai 2011)

Hi

Ein in eine Webseite eingebettes Applet liefert bei folgenden Code eine AccessControlException.Was kann man dagegen tun?


```
Authenticator authenticator = new Authenticator() {

            @Override
            protected PasswordAuthentication getPasswordAuthentication() {
                return new PasswordAuthentication("user", "pass".toCharArray());
            }
        };
        Authenticator.setDefault(authenticator);
```

Edit: Bei einem Aufruf aus der Ide erhalte ich diese Exception nicht


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Mai 2011)

AccessControlException (Java Platform SE 6)



> Was kann man dagegen tun?


Vermutlich signieren? :bahnhof:


----------



## aze (22. Mai 2011)

Jepp.Das war der Fehler.

Danke


----------

